# scam phone numbers..



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

There are a number of companies who "cold call" but hang up, relying on you to call them back at very high premium rates.  They can try time and time again during the same day.  

One of these is purporting to be a company that helps you with any debts..."free advice" etc etc.

the number is 

02920368767

anyone heard of any more?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I never phone a missed call back if I don't know the number as you never know who you are calling we get a lot of these debt calls at work ..recorded ones   my friend kept getting a bank phone her up trying to sell her stuff and she just sticks her baby on to blah blah blah down the phone  

Cat x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh that totally winds me up.we used to get them at least 3 times a day.id answer the phone and no answer   a big wind up


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Register for the 'TPS' Telephone Preference Service. It should stop 99% if these calls (even if its at a company address)
http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/tps/

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes then you can sue the   off them if they continue to phone you


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I just say 'do you realise you are breaking the law?' they soon hang up  

Does anyone know which website it is that you can register to stop receiving junk mail?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here you go http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/mpsr/

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you,


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh thanks, have just done that!!

I did sign onto the TPS one too - i was getting the 'dead' emails, and what was explained to me was that companies 'autodial' lots of numbers, and if there isn't an operator/cold caller on the line when you pick up (i.e. not enough operators) then it will just hang up.  It's a very annoying practice....


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

if i don't get a hello straight away I always hang up - miss a lot of calls for missing payments on one of my store cards that way  

annoying thing though, a couple of times this "store" has sent me a text message asking me to phone them bakc - yeah right, like I'm going to do that!!!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I had an automated call this afternoon. It claimed i was a winner as myself or a member of my family  had recently sent back a prize draw form and i had won. To claim my holiday for two at an all inclusive resort in Can Cune (sp?) all i had to do was press one and i would be connnected so i could claim my prize. 

If i get automated calls i leave them play as it goes on their bill. 

I registered with TPS and it didn't make the blindest bit of difference.


----------

